# Where to get salt boxes?



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good place to get salt boxes like these or another brand?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Not sure, but try McMaster Carr. They have all kinds of odds and ends like that, storage containers, etc...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

got-h2o;797449 said:


> Not sure, but try McMaster Carr. They have all kinds of odds and ends like that, storage containers, etc...


Thanks for the idea but no luck.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Snow ex makes salt boxes. They make three different sizes. I cant seem to find many pictures of them, but heres one. 









Here are all the models
# SB-550 (Salt Box)
# SB-1100 (Salt Box)
# SB-1800 (Salt Box)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Knockah22;797475 said:


> Snow ex makes salt boxes. They make three different sizes. I cant seem to find many pictures of them, but heres one.
> 
> Here are all the models
> # SB-550 (Salt Box)
> ...


Thanks ...............


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;797479 said:


> Thanks ...............


Might to be too professional for someone like you.

PS They're nice, but spendy.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;797483 said:


> Might to be too professional for someone like you.
> 
> PS They're nice, but spendy.


Thanks MarkO


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Was taking my early morning constitution and opened my Northern Tool catalog and saw this. If you buy them, p/u at the trucking terminal it will be cheaper

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...duct_6970_200392786_200392786&issearch=507049


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

bike5200;798367 said:


> Was taking my early morning constitution and opened my Northern Tool catalog and saw this. If you buy them, p/u at the trucking terminal it will be cheaper
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...duct_6970_200392786_200392786&issearch=507049


Thanks Bike!


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

*"Big Yellow Box*

Meyers has the "Big Yellow Box" about $229


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

rnblase;798492 said:


> Meyers has the "Big Yellow Box" about $229


Too much $ 

Crete, just go to ur nearest dealer that sells STIHL or any outdoor equipment ect. They usually retail for approx $140 - ish.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

What will sell that cheap at a Sthil dealer?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

mullis56;798522 said:


> What will sell that cheap at a Sthil dealer?


Yellow salt bins. ( just sayin my stihl dealer carries them, & if u buy a large quantity, you get a better price per salt bin)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;798537 said:


> Yellow salt bins. ( just sayin my stihl dealer carries them, & if u buy a large quantity, you get a better price per salt bin)


Do you have a link to your dealers website or a phone numbers?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;798569 said:


> Do you have a link to your dealers website or a phone numbers?


I think the shipping from Ottawa would be a little much.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;798573 said:


> I think the shipping from Ottawa would be a little much.


Never know, he could have them direct shipped from his distributor.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

cretebaby;798575 said:


> Never know, he could have them direct shipped from his distributor.


Good idear! He might be able to do that. 

http://www.allanjohnston.com/index.html


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;798578 said:


> Good idear! He might be able to do that.
> 
> http://www.allanjohnston.com/index.html


Thanks Cre!


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

try northerntool, they will have something that will work for you.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are some of our salt bins. Very high quality made wesport Im still waiting to hear from Neige (paul) on tuesday for pricing on a truck load!

BTW: Has anyone ever had salt bin graffiti? and how to get it cleaned?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;801926 said:


> Here are some of our salt bins. Very high quality made wesport Im still waiting to hear from Neige (paul) on tuesday for pricing on a truck load!
> 
> BTW: Has anyone ever had salt bin graffiti? and how to get it cleaned?


Try PVC pipe cleaner.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

we have a graffiti cleaner that we use on portable toilets that works great we order it from poly john


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I picked up some bins at Lowes last year which worked out pretty well.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=91573-230-L3725&lpage=none

I couldn't find the link to the ones I have but they were much cheaper. If you check in your " home organization " section of your lowes you can find some rather inexpensive ones that are rated at 250 lbs. If I recall I payed about $15 a bin.


----------



## JMS (Nov 7, 2009)

creativedesigns;801926 said:


> Here are some of our salt bins. Very high quality made wesport Im still waiting to hear from Neige (paul) on tuesday for pricing on a truck load!
> 
> BTW: Has anyone ever had salt bin graffiti? and how to get it cleaned?


yah, you find the little sh*t that did it and make him scrub it off while you hold the shot gun! LOL


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

bike5200;798367 said:


> Was taking my early morning constitution and opened my Northern Tool catalog and saw this. If you buy them, p/u at the trucking terminal it will be cheaper
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...duct_6970_200392786_200392786&issearch=507049


Have you had that 5200 warrantied yet? How many miles are on it?


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Those are nice bins! I would try some "Goof Off" on it, and see what happens. Brake parts cleaner might do it, as well.


----------



## matts lawn care (Dec 24, 2006)

Why not go to lowes and get one of those heavy duty rubber made trashcans with the hinged lid? Seems like it does the same thing and a lot cheeper.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

We use a product called ' Mark Off ' at work on vinyl in locomotive cabs. It does a nice job and won't ruin the shine like carb or brake cleaner. Not sure where to get it. The stuff we get isn't in an aerosol can, it comes in a spray bottle .


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Look into feed bins...farm stuff.


----------

